

Ask HN: Mobile app with 2+ million downloads, what next? - m2mapps

I built a throwaway iOS messaging app that so far has over 2 million downloads.<p>User retention and engagement is low because the app relies on the built in iOS messaging components.<p>HackerNews, what should I do with this asset?
======
josho
Be careful about vanity metrics. If engagement is low then likely a large
number of those users have already deleted the app and moved on. Focus on
growing __Monthly Active Users __.

My suggestion is to find a vertical to focus on as there seem to already be
many messaging apps out there. Ie. don't attack the big players straight on,
find some niche that they aren't addressing.

E.g. physicians have special needs, so you could offer messaging for them &
provide patient privacy.

------
orangethirty
Pretty it up and sell it. You should at least make some good money from the
sale.

~~~
m2mapps
Any advice on where to sell it and who would be interested in buying it?

~~~
orangethirty
Where to sell it:

Twitter.

Just make sure the UI is nice and clean, and it works. 2 million downloads is
a good vanity metric to sell on. Selling price is anyone's guess. Just make up
a number and don't make it public. Tell it to each buyer individually and test
their reactions. That way you can gauge what other's perception of pricing for
it.

------
Mankhool
Please post a link or the name. Connect it to a map based GUI so that users
can see where other users are and build it into a for-pay, anonymous, global
intelligence gathering service.

------
gspyrou
You could try selling it via Apptopia <http://www.apptopia.com/>

------
jole
Pushing an update and adding affiliate links in the app?

~~~
m2mapps
The goal is to raise user engagement by providing a useful service.

~~~
jole
Aha, I see. Well, I have no idea how could you do that.

But about selling it, consider an option that you contact some marketing
agencies to get you a company which will buy/sponsor/brand the app. And to
marketing agency offer a percent from contract you make with the client they
find.

